# Wind noise??



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok this is going to be pretty hard in describing. When at lows speeds, comming from under the car, drivers door it seems, like wind getting in or a howling noise. As u increase the speed, the noise decreases, probably because the altima has a loud ride with windows up, so it hides it but anyways had anyone ever had that prob.? Took it to nissan today for them to fix my FOURTH recall...cuz THREE times is never a charm at nissan. They said they would look at it but something tells me they will drive it with window down and you wont hear nothing. Gotta wonder where these techs get their licenses. Anyways...Anyone???


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

All I know is that my 3.5 made an awfull noise above 120mph... Nothing at low speeds


----------



## Leoja (Apr 16, 2004)

I get the same thing when driving at times above 50, also its windy up here also. Took it in and got the same answer, we were not able to hear anything, damn nissan dealers :loser:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Anyone driven an 04? Wonder if there is a difference?


----------



## 2young2retire (Aug 17, 2002)

*Fixed it.*

FIXED IT!!!!!!!!!!

At least I fixed mine. I would have wind noise coming from the drivers side window at speeds above 60 mph or so. Bumping down the window ever so slightly would eliminate the noise. What I found was a small opening at the upper right corner of the window trim where the trim meets the window frame as viewed from the outside. And a corresponding small opening directly across from it on the inside. I took some handy dandy winshield sealer from Auto Zone (clear RTV) and filled the holes both inside and out. Can't even tell it from the outside and can't even see it from the inside. Now drivin' 90 and no noise. Kewl huh


----------



## Hallacres (May 24, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Anyone driven an 04? Wonder if there is a difference?


yes, I have a 2004 Altima 2.5s. Just got it in april, and lately have been noticing the wisp of the air outside of the vehicle, mostly at higher speeds, like 50mph or more. Thanks for the possible fix, I will give it a try!! :thumbup:


----------



## jlh2004 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Driver side rear window noise*

I have a 2004 Altima 2.5S. Have noticed the wind noise which seems to be around the rear door driver side (near column or the door). Have had into nissan repair once, was told door was adjusted. Same problem persists. It becomes noticeable at 50-60 mph range. Very noticeable. I will provide copy of your fix to them and see if that does any good!

Thanks for the potential solution. Anyone else noticing this problem? Any other fixes?


----------

